# James Watt early 50's



## Alex Nicolson (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone know any of the following from 1950 or so.
Davey Sheppard, Cape Wrath, Johnny Shepherd, Dingwall - both went Brocklebanks. Ronnie Carney Pt Glasgow. Stewart MacRae, Glasgow , George MacRae, Dornoch or Ivor Hare?

Alex


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Alex
I have a feeling Ron Carney came back as an instructor late 50's early 60's. 
Cheers Bob


----------



## Alex Nicolson (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Bob.

That's probably correct, as I passed through Port Glasgow in 1957 on my way from the Far East to Canada. Have to wonder what he did with all my uniforms and Eddystone Bugkey. (grin). Regretted it later too...

Alex


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Ron Carney was an instructor during my time at James Watt Memorial College approx September '61 through March '63. He sent excellent morse on a straight key although the college bench layout was awkward for a left-hander.

gwzm


----------



## Alex Nicolson (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes. We had a couple of "lefties" among our lot. Some were locals whose names escape me, like many things now. Were Fleming and Corky still there then. Fleming was a fair age even in my time.

Alex


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

i did second mates at the JAMES Watt in greenock in 56/57 can never remember running into any sparkies ,where were you all hiding.

regards
jim


----------



## Alex Nicolson (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, I was only there briefly in '54 for my 1st Class...

Alex


----------



## Alex Nicolson (Apr 29, 2008)

Come to think of it. I can't recall running into a "strange" bod when I was there in '50. Then the Radio Section was on the 2nd floor, running down the East side. Presumably the Engineers were on the main floor. We never enquired being preoccuppied with our own matters. Deck could have been in front of our section, or on the other side?

Alex


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

jimthehat said:


> i did second mates at the JAMES Watt in greenock in 56/57 can never remember running into any sparkies ,where were you all hiding.
> 
> regards
> jim


Hi Jim, I did my 2nd class PMG and my MOT radar during Sept, 1956 to April, 1958. Can only remember one 2nd Mate hopeful, but around a dozen cadets down stairs in the first room inside the main door. I believe the cadet instructor also did football comentaries on the radio as a side line.
There were usually about 70 or 80 of us would-be sparkys up stairs.
Cant remember any ginger beers.
Went back for my !st Class in March '59, finished in January, '60, having done a bank top-up 6 weeks trip to East Africa which in fact turned out to be an 8 month trip on the Canadian coast. Good old Marconi,
Cheers Bob


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Alex Nicolson said:


> Yes. We had a couple of "lefties" among our lot. Some were locals whose names escape me, like many things now. Were Fleming and Corky still there then. Fleming was a fair age even in my time.
> 
> Alex


Hi Alex, 
Yes, Corky went on for some time afterwards and even went back to sea with Calmac, after 'retirement'. Flemming, McDonald, Henry Bolton with the polomints were all there in my time. plus some who joined at the same time as I started and a couple during my time.
Cheers Bob


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Bob Murdoch said:


> Hi Jim, I did my 2nd class PMG and my MOT radar during Sept, 1956 to April, 1958. Can only remember one 2nd Mate hopeful, but around a dozen cadets down stairs in the first room inside the main door. I believe the cadet instructor also did football comentaries on the radio as a side line.
> There were usually about 70 or 80 of us would-be sparkys up stairs.
> Cant remember any ginger beers.
> Went back for my !st Class in March '59, finished in January, '60, having done a bank top-up 6 weeks trip to East Africa which in fact turned out to be an 8 month trip on the Canadian coast. Good old Marconi,
> Cheers Bob


Hi bob,
the football man also took us second mates and if i remember rightly he tooh friday afternoons off to prepare his chat up for the radio and he commented on the top matches,and on a monday morning we would get a first hand match report.

jim


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

Mr Fleming was Head of Department and taught the MOT Radar theory while I was there in '61 - '63 time. Mr McElroy did the radar practical.

gwzm


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

gwzm said:


> Mr Fleming was Head of Department and taught the MOT Radar theory while I was there in '61 - '63 time. Mr McElroy did the radar practical.
> 
> gwzm


When I took the radar in 58, Mr Mcelroy did both theory and practical. We lived a sort of lonely existence with little contact with the other students. As we did it in a shorter time than usual, started mid-January and examined end March, such things as going for lunch and morning and afternoon smokoes were just not on. HJad I worked as hard at Latin and French acouple of years earlier, I might have been a vet, my first choice!
Mr Flemming did not really have a set class during my period. He filled in when necessary but seemed to be always busy being head of department. Of course Mcelroy became head of department when the marine colleges in Scotland merged and went to Glasgow.
Enjoyed it all though and am glad I went to sea, just wish I had stayed a bit longer.
Cheers, Bob


----------



## Alex Nicolson (Apr 29, 2008)

When I was there, the first time, we had a full lunch break. Took advantage of it to go eat at a workers cafe not too far away - wonderful food and cheap - nice change from watery mince...

We would sometimes return and find Fleming on his back, semi-conscious, as he persisted in laying faults on the 3 valve Marconi monster in the corner with the interlocks bypassed. It had a beautiful Spark era key, wonderfully balanced - but it was inadvisable to let a finger stray onto the metal...

On entry I had already a fair "wireless" knowledge background but my American style diagrams raised an eyebrow or two until I "learnt" better...

The Marconi 1/4kw quenched gap transmitter was a pleasure to fix. Nice piece of gear. I used one one night to get GLD's attention from Biscay in late '52 - worked too. They were installed in some lifeboats and the included small wet cells were a real pain to maintain. Tight space and frequently soaked.

IIRC the weatherships then only required morse capabilities. No ticket required.

Interesting times. And how it all changed..

Alex


----------



## landoburns (Aug 15, 2006)

George Davidson was the football commentator. He was on TV too. I attended the Watt from 1959-61 and was nicknamed 'China'. I failed my 2nd class PMG and Mr Fleming said I should go on and take my 1st class PMG regardless - I did and got it in Feb/61 without ever having held the 2nd class ticket something I was later told had not been done before! I kept in touch with Corky for many years by ham radio. He retired to Fairlie and died about age 85. He was still out biking (or triking latterly) till a good old age. I visited him in Fairlie and we spent an afternoon browsing thru all the Watt records which he had kept. Allan Murray who taught HND at the Watt lived two houses away.

Jack Plenderleith (from Irvine - now living in Borneo)


----------



## landoburns (Aug 15, 2006)

*Ron Carney*



Alex Nicolson said:


> Anyone know any of the following from 1950 or so.
> Davey Sheppard, Cape Wrath, Johnny Shepherd, Dingwall - both went Brocklebanks. Ronnie Carney Pt Glasgow. Stewart MacRae, Glasgow , George MacRae, Dornoch or Ivor Hare?
> 
> Alex


Hi Alex

I came across this post on the website by Ian Coombe (ex-Watt) which might get you in touch with Ron Carney and your goodies  Quote from Ian :

I talk regularly on Skype to Ron Carney if anyone is interested. he has become an avid poker player. Contact me at va3icc 'at' ripnet.com

Cheers - Jack Plenderleith


----------



## Alex Nicolson (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Jack. I am also on Skype periodically.

Alex


----------

